# Scaffolding jobs



## Mark Steel (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi just like to introduce myself to the forum.My name is Mark from the north east of England does any one know if there is vacancies for scaffolders or a contact I could get in touch with 

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Mark, I'll help you cos you're a Smoggy!

Scaffs are low paid asians here, you wont want to get in there.

HOWEVER, I do know the head man (Brit) in one of the biggest scaff contractors here.

Senior managerial roles? I dunno, but I can let him have your details...

AC - Proud Geordie.


----------



## Mark Steel (Dec 16, 2010)

were abouts in Newcastle you from ?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Mark Steel said:


> Hi thanks for that my email is xxxxx were abouts in Newcastle you from ?


Got it, now i suggest you edit your post and delete it cos of spammers...


----------



## Mark Steel (Dec 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Got it, now i suggest you edit your post and delete it cos of spammers...


 ok thanks will do


----------



## Brad1975 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Andy, 

Any chance I can get those details too?.... in fact, how do I send you an email? I've a few questions I'd like to ask.


----------

